# iCloud Drive lent !



## Pascal89 (22 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous
Depuis le passage à Sierra l'affichage des dossiers et ou fichiers et lent, ce n'est pas instantané. Rien à voir avec la connexion internet puisque au bureau avec l'adsl 15 Mo ou chez moi avec la fibre 500 mo c'est la même chose. Le dossier n'est pas très volumineux 30Go.
Ce qui me paraît bizarre c'est que c'est aléatoire et, cela ce produit sur mon IMac sur mon Mac mini et MacBook Air, mais pas mon iPhone 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une petite idée ?


----------

